# Should I buy Cap Straps?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Gryfon19 said:


> I'm considering adding cap straps to my Burton C16's. I'm really interested in seeing what people's opinions are of them good or bad. Also, does anyone have a pic or two of the cap straps on some bindings or in use? Thanks.


i was using them yesterday and they were awesome. they were on the the rome targas though, and they aren't really cap straps, they are even better, they work both ways, over the top, or the material will conform around the toe of your boot if thats they way you want to use them.

but yea, the whole concept of the toe straps is nice, it puts your foot firmly in the back of the binding and keeps it there, and also keeps the front of your boot strapped down to the front of your binding like a traditional front binding strap.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

i concur, i was using the convertible toe strap on the rome targas as well and i really liked it.

its not so much a noticeable difference as what you don't notice - i didn't detect a hint of heel lift the whole day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Gryfon19 said:


> I'm considering adding cap straps to my Burton C16's. I'm really interested in seeing what people's opinions are of them good or bad. Also, does anyone have a pic or two of the cap straps on some bindings or in use? Thanks.


 Im still learning to board, but I have caps and love them! I am taking lessons and my instructors have all commented that I have good bindings. I have boarded (if you could call it that) a few times in regular strap bindings, and click-ins, and I couldnt turn well AT ALL until the first time I rode after I bought my own gear. LOL, my first run on them was my first time riding all the way down the bunny hill without falling! I have technine bindings/board.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> i was using them yesterday and they were awesome. they were on the the rome targas though, and they aren't really cap straps, they are even better, they work both ways, over the top, or the material will conform around the toe of your boot if thats they way you want to use them.
> 
> but yea, the whole concept of the toe straps is nice, it puts your foot firmly in the back of the binding and keeps it there, and also keeps the front of your boot strapped down to the front of your binding like a traditional front binding strap.


Are the targas stiff? can they be used for both park and freeriding?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> Are the targas stiff? can they be used for both park and freeriding?


ehh, i haven't gotten into park ridding yet, will get into it next time i go, but yea, like i said, you can adjust the stiffness of the main strap by diffrent foam inserts that are included with the binding.

if you are talking about the binding overall, I think its not to soft, but not to stiff. i have heard one or two people say the 390s were better for park and freestyle while the targas are better freeriding. I have never ridden the 390s, so i can't say much, but i do find it hard to believe that rome, a company based around jibbing and freestyle would make there preimer and most expensive bindings preforme anything less than superb in the park


----------

